

Why Windows Phone 7 Will Never Take Off - philgetzen
http://blog.philgetzen.com/post/17244201404/why-windows-phone-7-will-never-take-off

======
damiankennedy
I have to agree. Despite being a fill-time C# programmer I spent many evenings
trying to get something working in WP7. It was far easier (and more fun) to
pick-up Java and start android programming.

